# hotel in prince george BC



## henry kisor (Oct 14, 2013)

As part of a planned Amtrak/Alaska Ferry/VIA Rail/Amtrak trip next August/September, I'm taking the ex-Skeena from Prince Rupert to Prince George and finally Jasper. Any recommendations for hotels in Prince Rupert and Prince George? Also Lake Louise? (The Fairmont Lake Louise is $577 and up a night, no thank you, and I don't own black tie anyway.)

Thanks to all.


----------



## greatcats (Oct 14, 2013)

I have stayed twice at the Crest Hotel in Prince Rupert, which is probably the nicest place in town, on the waterfront. The rooms are OK but the restaurant is really good. I have also stayed at the Best Western in Prince George. OK, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Jean (Oct 14, 2013)

A few years back we (myself and husband), did a very similar trip. In Prince George we stayed at the DaysInn IIRC. It was good in that it was a level walk of maybe 5-10 minutes from the station, quite doable trundling overnight luggage. At that time anyway, the VIA train crew assured us it was OK to leave our main luggage on the train. This was a medium type place, quite reasonable. We were glad of its proximity to the station, as there were few taxis and there was a long wait for those who needed them. The few taxis went backwards and forwards delivering passengers to more distant destinations, but I would have been anxious in the morning if we had to depend on scarce taxis to get us back to the station.

Can't remember where we stayed in Prince Rupert, but I can check on that. There is a great Indian museum there, well worth a visit.

We were a little disappointed in Lake Louise, in that it was very "touristy". I know that we were tourists too, but we like places that are less crowded and developed. I wouldn't dream of paying such a huge amount. Presuming you will have a hire car, Banff is close by and there should be much more reasonable places to stay and you can drive a bit to see views just as good in more relaxed conditions. I felt the lovely lake was spoiled by the multi-storey hotel buildings.


----------



## billthebarn (Oct 14, 2013)

Henry,

If you're going to spend a few days in Rupert, the Crest Hotel is the best as Great Cats said. Good restaurant and bar and right next to the only casino around. If you're just overnighting, you may want to consider the Pioneer Hostel. Nice clean private rooms, good coffee in the morning and pick-up service from the ferry. Look on their website. Owner Christy is the best. Her parents own the Eagle Bluff B&B...also very nice...but no pick-up.

In Prince George, the Coast Hotel is probably the best. You may want to search B&B Canada. Sopme of the B&B's provide pick-up from and delivery to the train station, in addition to a good breakfast in the morning. I've never been allowed to leave any luggage on the train and I'm friends with the attendents...Diane and Lisa.

In Jasper, I've stayed at the Whistler Inn and the Athabasca Hotel. The Whistler has two hot tubs on the roof. Both basic but right across from the station. There are better places and many B&B's (however the B&B's in Jasper don't serve breakfast). One day in Jasper is enough for me. I can't help with Lake Louise or Banff. Since you're going to be there for a while, I'd suggest you rent a car. It's a beautiful part of Canada.


----------



## greatcats (Oct 14, 2013)

The OP did not ask about Jasper, but since it was just mentioned I will recommend the Austrian Haven B&B a few blocks from the train station on Patricia St. The owner, Anneliese Laggner, is a wonderful lady who runs a beautiful house.


----------



## tricia (Oct 15, 2013)

Wow! Can I come with you on that trip? I've done much of it in pieces--GREAT trip putting it all together.

About Lake Louise: Assuming you're renting a car, consider making the short drive west to the small town of Field and staying at a guesthouse there. Sweet, quiet little town in the heart of Yoho National Park, with comfortable lodging options and two very different, good places to eat. We did this last summer and found it an excellent 2-night base for exploring the area, less expensive and FAR less touristed than either Lake Louise or Banff.

Railfan alert: Don't miss the spiral tunnel overlook at the side of the highway between Lake Louise and Field. Nice display there even if your timing isn't right for seeing two ends of the same train coming out of and going into two tunnels set one above the other in the same mountain.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 15, 2013)

Check trip advisor reviews. There are photos of all the hotels for each city plus reviews.


----------



## Henry Kisor (Oct 16, 2013)

Many thanks to all. I do check TripAdvisor, but given recent news reports about fraudulent posts there, it seems wise to check with travel forums such as this one as well.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 16, 2013)

Moved this over to the VIA forum since I suspect it will be of better use to folks traveling in Canada than in the US.


----------

